# Rose Beefcake vs. Canyon Torque



## Tom1977 (30. Juli 2011)

Tach,

ich fahr bis heute ein all mountain (Cube Stereo) und möchte mir nun was für's Gröbere zulegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nach langer Recherche bei den verschiedenen Herstellern, lesen hier im  Forum und wühlen durch die letzten Ausgaben der Freeride bin ich zu dem  Ergebnis gekommen, daß es sich für mich zwischen zwei bikes entscheidet:  Canyon Torque oder Rose Beefcake.

Alleine wegen des Preises würde ich derzeit ein Canyon wählen.
Ich würde ein Rockzone nehmen und:


Bremsen gegen die Saint tauschen - ich mag kein DOT
Den  Dämpfer testen! Ich will auch bergauf selber fahren - darf ruhig mühsam  sein - daher würde ich evtl. einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 einbauen, der hat 'ne  Plattform!
Was bewegt mich zum Rockzone?


Die FOX Van => Ansprechverhalten
Kein Trailflow denn ich mag keine Hammerschmidt
Ich schau' nicht auf's Gewicht
Wenn  ich versuche annähernd das Gleiche bei Rose zu bekommen, zahl ich weit  mehr! Jedenfalls würde ich beim Canyon die Bremsen und den Dämpfer als  neu verkaufen können, somit dürfte der Aufpreis für die Modifikationen  im Endeffekt eher gering ausfallen (erhoffe ich mir).

Nun schwanke ich noch.
Von der Geo her sind Beef Cake und Canyon Torque ja quasi identisch, vom Preis her gewinnt Canyon.

Warum ich noch überlege?
Ich möchte das sorgenfreiere Bike kaufen! Daher interessiert mich z.B. die Lagerqualität.
Die Probleme die im Canyon-Thread im Zusammenhang mit der Wippe beim Torque berichtet wurden finde ich etwas erschreckend, will das aber nicht  überbewerten.

Wenn ihr also vergleichen würdet, was würdet ihr für das eine und gegen das andere anbringen?

Mit vielen Grüßen und gespannt auf eure Meinung,
Thomas

P.S.:
Wenn jetzt jemand begeistert mitteilt, daß er einen solchen ähnlichen  Thread auch im Canyon-Forum entdeckt hat - klar! Ich frag natürlich auch  die andere Fraktion


----------



## -MIK- (30. Juli 2011)

Hi Tom,

mal eine Frage vorweg, was willst Du denn mit dem Bike anstellen? Soll es wirklich ein 180er Freerider werden oder nicht doch lieber eine 160mm Enduro-Waffe? 

Bis zur Beantwortung dieser Frage möchte ich aber auf Deine Fragestellung eingehen. 

Bei dem Rose-Bike kaufst Du einfach mit dem etwas Mehr an Aufpreis einen unglaublich guten Service UND 5 Jahre (!!) Rahmengarantie auch im Renneinsatz ein. Das fehlt beim Canyon gänzlich. Auch hast Du bei Rose eine Möglichkeit zur Umkonfiguration, was Dir bei Canyon auch fehlt.

Du schreibst Du möchtest den Berg auch hoch fahren (was mich zu der Frage des Einsatzzwecks bewegt hat), setzt aber auf eine Van ohne Absenkfunktion und den Fox DHX RC2. Da würde ich eine Talas oder eine U-Turn vorziehen + RP23 oder DHX Air.

Ein sorgenfreies Bike wird es bei keinem Hersteller geben, Du wirst immer das ein oder andere Problem finden. Wenn ein Lager kaputt geht, dann kommt ein neues, vorzugsweise von SKF rein und der Drops ist gelutscht.

Am Beef Cake ist zusätzlich eine Kind Shock Vario-Stütze verbaut (150Euro).

Unterm Strich musst Du Dich auf beide Bikes am Besten mal drauf setzen und entscheiden welches Dir besser gefällt. Wenn Dir ein guter Afterbuy-Service wichtig ist, geht kein Weg an Rose vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2011)

Du solltest dir unbedingt überlegen, ob du selbst schrauben willst / kannst, oder eine längere Wartezeit bei defekt in Kauf nimmst.

Überlege dir das gut. Specialized zum Beispiel, hat sicherlich nicht für den gleichen Preis eine gleich gute Ausstattung wie Rose o. Canyon. Dafür ist der Rahmen aber sehr sehr gut und die verbauten Parts, funktionieren trotzdem tadellos in den Rädern.

Ich fand Online Räder auch sehr verlockend...aber davon bin ich völlig abgekommen.


----------



## Tom1977 (30. Juli 2011)

Hi,

schon mal sehr hilfreich!
Ich möchte gerne ein bike haben mit dem ich mir quasi "nach oben" alles offen halte. Extrem DH peile ich nicht an, aber ich würde gerne einen Urlaub im bikepark damit machen können und bekanntlich wächst man mit seinen Möglichkeiten.
Was das Bergauffahren angeht bin ich auf Leid eingestellt und würde das akzeptieren. Das sich 17,5 Kilo ohne Absenkfunktion nicht leicht bergauf fahren werden ist mir klar, aber ich möcht's halt auch mal im heimischen Revier krachen lassen können, wo ich weder Lift noch Fahrservice habe, daher muß es als Notlösung auch bergauf gehen.
Die Absenkfunktion an meiner Talas nutze ich heute schon am Stereo nicht, habe aber die Plattform schätzen gelernt.
Bei der VAN juckt mich halt das bessere Ansprechverhalten das bei der Talas wegen der ganzen Dichtungen weit schlechter sein soll.
Ich hatte den Eindruck die Canyon-Fahrer sind mit dem Service ganz zufrieden!?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Tom1977 (30. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Du solltest dir unbedingt überlegen, ob du selbst schrauben willst / kannst, oder eine längere Wartezeit bei defekt in Kauf nimmst.
> 
> Überlege dir das gut. Specialized zum Beispiel, hat sicherlich nicht für den gleichen Preis eine gleich gute Ausstattung wie Rose o. Canyon. Dafür ist der Rahmen aber sehr sehr gut und die verbauten Parts, funktionieren trotzdem tadellos in den Rädern.
> 
> Ich fand Online Räder auch sehr verlockend...aber davon bin ich völlig abgekommen.



Selber Schrauben ist für mich kein Thema, mache ich heute schon alles da ich keinem Händler mehr über den Weg traue.
Vielleicht sollte ich auch sparen und mir selbst was mit 'nem Liteville Rahmen aufbauen 
Die Preise gerade bei Canyon sind halt echt affig! Wenn ich mir alleine eine Fox 36er VAN und einen RC2 einzeln kaufe......dann fehlt ja nicht mehr viel und ich hab' ein ganzes Canyon bike. Die haben halt irre Einkauspreise durch die großen Abnahmemengen. Das ist ein echter Vorteil.
Was paßt Dir an den Versendern nicht?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## -MIK- (30. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, würde Dir zu so etwas empfehlen:

Rose Uncle Jimbo 4 bekommste im SSV gerade 15% Rabatt, kannst ja mal rechnen wie affig der Preis dann bei der Ausstattung wird. 

Das Ding geht berg auf sehr gut und ist Berg ab ne Waffe für heimische Trails mit Option auf Parkeinsatz. Haben wir vor zwei drei Wochen erst beim Rose-Rider-Meeting erneut bewiesen.

Alternative bei Canyon: Strive. Ist aber ein Modell der 1. Gen, während das Jimbo schon in der 3. Gen gebaut wird --> weniger Kinderkrankheiten.

Das Argument vom Fun teile ich nicht ganz, hab ein Giant Terrago gehabt, an dem ich genauso viel schrauben musste wie am Rose.  Ich für meinen Teil sehe null Nachteile bei Versenderbikes. (Sorry fun... )


----------



## Tom1977 (30. Juli 2011)

Das Jimbo hat 160mm, mein Stereo 140mm.
Endurolaufräder habe ich mir selbst schon auf's Stereo gemacht.
Ich wollt' dann doch mehr Luft nach oben haben 
Aber danke für den Tip.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2011)

Das schrauben können macht schon mal die hälfte meiner obigen post überflüssig. Widmen wir uns der anderen hälfte. Stichpunktartig aufgeführt ( nur meine persönliche Meinung )...

Ich verwende jetzt einfach mal Specialized als Beispiel... bin sicherlich kein Sponsor Fahrer oder will für die Werbung machen.

-ausgereifte Rähmen ( der Rahmen ist das Herzstück, alles andere kann man ersetzen )

-Händler direkt vor Ort ( muß natürlich vertrauen zum Händler haben können. Ist sicherlich nicht in jedem Laden gegeben )

-Specialized gibt auch 5 Jahre Garantie 

-die hochwertigen Leichtbauparts sind im Gelände nicht immer die besten, siehe XT ---> SLX

-ein Dämpfer sollte auf einen Rahmen abgestimmt sein, sonst kann ein RC4 deutlich schlechter zu fahren sein als z.B. ein VAN R

-Innen verlegte Züge ( Rose ) sind schrecklich ( siehe Rose Thread )


...grad zum Beispiel: Ich bin vor einer Weile zum Speci Händler gefahren ( mit meinem Rose Jimbo ), und bin bei diesem das Specialized Enduro Probe gefahren. Das solltest du selbst mal direkt vergleichen können...dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, würde Dir zu so etwas empfehlen:
> 
> Rose Uncle Jimbo 4 bekommste im SSV gerade 15% Rabatt, kannst ja mal rechnen wie affig der Preis dann bei der Ausstattung wird.
> 
> ...




Ist doch völlig in Ordnung MIK. Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen...und danach hat der TE ja auch gefragt.

OFFTOPIC:

...wenn deine Hand mal wieder gut ist, steht Wildbad noch aus


----------



## -MIK- (30. Juli 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...wenn deine Hand mal wieder gut ist, steht Wildbad noch aus



Yeah my friend!! Bin auf gutem Wege...

@Topic: Nun, ich bin auch von 140 auf 160mm umgestiegen und finde wie gesagt, dass das Jimbo ne Menge Luft nach oben bietet. 

Aber gut, kann das schon verstehen, eigentlich hasse ich das auch, wenn ich ne Frage zu zwei Bikes stelle, irgendwer mit nem Dritten um die Ecke kommt. 

Welches Beef Cake wäre denn Deine Wahl?


----------



## Tom1977 (30. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Aber gut, kann das schon verstehen, eigentlich hasse ich das auch, wenn ich ne Frage zu zwei Bikes stelle, irgendwer mit nem Dritten um die Ecke kommt.



Ne ne, kein Problem!
Ich will nur nicht Geld ausgeben, mich an das bike gewöhnen, meinen Fahrstil ausbauen und dann nach 'nem Jahr feststellen daß ich nur Durchschläge habe und mir schon wieder'n neues kaufen müßte 
Ich würde ein Beefcake nach eigener Konfiguration nehmen.
2fach Kettenblatt, DHX Air 5, möglichst 'ne Stahlfedergabel, Saint Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (30. Juli 2011)

Tom1977 schrieb:


> Ne ne, kein Problem!
> Ich will nur nicht Geld ausgeben, mich an das bike gewöhnen, meinen Fahrstil ausbauen und dann nach 'nem Jahr feststellen daß ich nur Durchschläge habe und mir schon wieder'n neues kaufen müßte
> Ich würde ein Beefcake nach eigener Konfiguration nehmen.
> 2fach Kettenblatt, DHX Air 5, möglichst 'ne Stahlfedergabel, Saint Bremse.



Auf jeden Fall eine Stahlfedergabel. Die paar Gramm mehr, fährst du gerne durch die Gegend. Das Ansprechverhalten entschädigt dafür mehrfach.


----------



## -MIK- (30. Juli 2011)

Ich versteh gar nicht was alle mit der Talas haben? Ich bin damit soooo zufrieden... 

Wie gesagt, im Moment 15% bei Rose, rechne es aus...


----------



## Montanez (31. Juli 2011)

jo so ist es. beim BC fr 4 kommst du mit 15% rabatt auf 1700â¬. da tut sich also nichts. die ausstattung halte ich fÃ¼r sehr  sinnvoll und durchdacht. bins in willingen mal gefahren, kann auf jeden fall was! beim torque kann ich nur vom trailflow berichten, aber das fÃ¤llt ja raus!


----------



## OJMad (31. Juli 2011)

Weiß auch nicht was an der Talas so schlecht sein soll.
Hatte weder mit der 2009 140 32er noch mit meiner aktuellen 180er Probleme.
Am Anfang ein wenig Öl nachfüllen und gut ists.
Klar ist Stahl etwas sensibler, aber auch nicht so sehr. Und da ich mit meinem Freerider quasi alles mache, freue ich mich über die Einstellmöglichkeiten und die Möglichkeit den Druck auf verschiedene Touren anpassen zu können.

Wenns ausserdem kein Stahldämpfer sondern ein DHX Air 5.0 werden soll....

Wie wärs mit dem Beefcake FR SL 6?
Bei mir fiel die Entscheidung zwischen diesem und dem Trailflow.


----------



## Jedisonic (1. August 2011)

@Tom1977: laut Canyon ist das Rockzone doch aber in allen Größen und Farben ausverkauft!....Erübrigt sich die Frage somit nicht?!


----------



## Tom1977 (2. August 2011)

Ich wollte eh nicht sofort kaufen und nächstes Jahr wirds ja hoffentlich was ähnliches geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

